# MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod...



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey just want to see what everyone has done so far. I'll start here are my current mods:
Remote windows
DRL's off
No seatbelt chim
Washher fluid warning off
brighter parking lights
Amber blinkers
flash to pass lights with high beams
city parking lights 
comming home feature
leaving home feature
hazzards turn on when ABS activates
mirror down with reverse 

I know im missing some more stuff. But you guys get the idea. List your stuff.


----------



## ninobe (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (mkvgtiblk06)*

nice mods, can you please list every code http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (ninobe)*

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=7410
First post, open the PDF File...


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there something like this for MK4's?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (mkvgtiblk06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvgtiblk06* »_Hey just want to see what everyone has done so far. I'll start here are my current mods:
Remote windows
DRL's off
No seatbelt chim
Washher fluid warning off
brighter parking lights
Amber blinkers
flash to pass lights with high beams
city parking lights 
comming home feature
leaving home feature
hazzards turn on when ABS activates
*mirror down with reverse*

I know im missing some more stuff. But you guys get the idea. List your stuff.

This works on your GTI with no change of parts?


----------



## dumpnchase (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (Tim Birney)*

Sorry for this possible dumb question...Do I use this PDF for an MKV R32?? Be gentle.. Looking to disable DRL's & open/close windows via remote.


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (dumpnchase)*

Check the "Volkswagen Golf 5 VAG-COM Info" thread at Ross-Tech.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html


----------



## dumpnchase (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (dschein)*

Thanks. Looking forward to doing these mods.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (dumpnchase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumpnchase* »_Sorry for this possible dumb question...Do I use this PDF for an MKV R32?? Be gentle.. Looking to disable DRL's & open/close windows via remote.

The link to the PDF applies to Rabbits/Jettas/GTI/GLI/R32 MKV Chassis.
NOTE:
Not every possible software option is listed in the PDF that I referenced.
2010 (MKVI) chassis cars have newer controllers that combine functions, such as Central Electronics/Comfort/Convenience all rolled into one.
Coding for these cars is not covered in the PDF file


_Modified by Tim Birney at 5:44 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (Tim Birney)*

it works for gti 1.8t mkIV?


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

Where is 'Mirror down with reverse"? I did not find it in the PDF file. 
Thanks!
wow, old thread.


_Modified by Simmsled at 8:29 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (dumpnchase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumpnchase* »_Sorry for this possible dumb question...Do I use this PDF for an MKV R32?? Be gentle.. Looking to disable DRL's & open/close windows via remote.

MKV R32/GTI/Rabbit/Jetta/GLI
All are the same for the mods listed in that PDF file.
Some of those mods also apply to the B6 Passat.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV's List all your Vag-Com mod... (alexlm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexlm* »_it works for gti 1.8t mkIV?

MKVs only.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Simmsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simmsled* »_Where is 'Mirror down with reverse"? I did not find it in the PDF file. 
Thanks!
wow, old thread.

_Modified by Simmsled at 8:29 PM 11-16-2009_

The link to the PDF applies to Rabbits/Jettas/GTI/GLI/R32 MKV Chassis.
NOTE:
Not every possible software option is listed in the PDF that I referenced.
2010 (MKVI) chassis cars have newer controllers that combine functions, such as Central Electronics/Comfort/Convenience all rolled into one.
Coding for these cars is not covered in the PDF file


----------



## tybrad2 (Aug 29, 2016)

*I Can't Dim The DRL's -- HELP*

I have a VCDS and can get to long coding for dimming the drl's. I do the change in either hex and in the %age and there is no change in bulb brightness.

I want 60% bright drl. Any ideas?

PLEASE?

Thanks!


----------

